
Where in the World Is Larry Page? - elsewhen
https://www.wsj.com/articles/where-in-the-world-is-larry-page-11546199677
======
hopler
What's wrong with retiring?

If you have a problem with Google, call Sundar.

The author assumes that Larry, who has been downshifting his role for years,
including an extension nodded medical leave in the last, is the real power at
Google and this random Indian guy is just a placeholder, not someone who has
been running ever growing segments of Google for a decade.

~~~
tylerl
Read any article about Google from the WSJ. They're looking for (and often
simply inventing) things to complain about.

~~~
assblaster
WSJ/Fox/Murdoch have had it out for Google ever since they viewed Google as an
existential threat because of the advertising business and YouTube.

------
gumby
Well I can’t get through the wsj paywall but I believe the answer is “the
Caribbean”

~~~
boulos
s/wsj.com/fullwsj.com/ and it'll take you to Facebook's redirection page for
the article.

The WSJ seems happy to let people read their articles for free from Facebook,
so maybe we should send them mail asking to let HN be a valid referer, too :).

~~~
stevewodil
Everyone could just link outline.com/<article> for WSJ posts

~~~
woodandsteel
That has stopped working for me the last few days.

Personally I think it ought to be against the HN rules to post a link to an
article that is hidden behind a paywall.

Or how about this rule: it's ok to post a link as long as you also cut and
paste a copy of the whole article into the first comment.

~~~
taohansen
Has anyone called dang's attention to this? Hacker News should be in support
of a free and open web, not a gated one. Allowing such links is implicit
approval.

